# PX4 Subcompact sight alignment?



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

I purchased a PX4 SC back in July. I have only been to the range 2x. The first wasn't too bad, but the second time I was having trouble figuring where to hold the sights. I did some research, what I could find, and some say Beretta sights are different for POA vs. POI. My wife has a full size PX4 and that is right on the money. I've watched some videos that say the Sub shoots low. Does anyone have any input that could assist? Thank you!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It's an accurate pistol, but due to the short sight radius it's less forgiving. It may very well be shooting low. You need to shoot the pistol off a rest to determine where it's hitting then go from there. With the model Tijicon's I had installed it was indeed shooting low, sent it to Trijicon and they installed a higher rear sight and now it's dead on(thanks Trijicon). I've made some amazing shots with the little pistol. Beretta likewise has a rear elevation adjustable sight if needed.


----------



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

Thank you Denner! I guess I should have mentioned we are shooting at the 25 yard range. I have faith that it is me and not the gun. It's a great shooting pistol for it's size. I will take your advice and I'll let you know how things go. I realize at that distance it doesn't take much to throw things off.


----------



## Skinsfan (Apr 5, 2014)

I bought a full size PX4 from a gun shop and the seller told me it would shoot low. Sure enough, it did. Hickok45 reviewed a 92 and commented about shooting low. Is this a Beretta trait?


----------



## PietroZ (Aug 9, 2014)

It's hard to find any information on this (shooting low). I forgot which you tube video I saw that someone mentioned that Beretta sights were different. That's what started this whole thing for me. Like I said, my wife has the full size also and I don't think you'll have any problems being accurate with a little shooting. Just forget what everyone told you and find where to hold for yourself and you'll end up doing very well. It's a great shooting gun and a handsome one too.


----------

